# 23% of Texans think Obama is Muslim



## Thonex (Oct 30, 2008)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/lif ... 84678.html


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: 23% of Texans think Obama is Mulsim*

Yeah I just saw that on Hardball. Chris Matthews is so cute in his red hat.


----------



## SvK (Oct 30, 2008)

no they don't......

It's their internal self-defense system, that exists somewhere in the grey area between the subconscious and conscious mind......

They convince themselves that he is muslim/jihadist so that they don't have to face-up to their real reasons of doubt...

Racism!

SvK


----------



## KingIdiot (Oct 30, 2008)

SvK @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> no they don't......
> 
> It's their internal self-defense system, that exists somewhere in the grey area between the subconscious and conscious mind......
> 
> ...



uhm, did someone marry/date a shrink?

thats slightly extreme... and convoluted.

Howabout, they are just plain fucking ignorant? Like most everyone in the world is ignorant about atleast something. (the amount of times I get spoken to in Spanish out here in cali is fucking unbelievable)

They lack the desire or capability to backup what they have been told, or assume.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 30, 2008)

And I'll bet all 23% have a problem with him being Moslem - they don't just think he is Moslem.

I have a feeling those people are the ones who voted in George Bush, not the ones who voted in Ann Richards before him.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 30, 2008)

are you saying he's NOT Muslim?


----------



## Thonex (Oct 30, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> And I'll bet all 23% have a problem with him being Moslem - they don't just think he is Moslem.



Nick, it is Muslim or Moslem?


----------



## Robobino (Oct 30, 2008)

In fact, he's even WORST that a Muslim!

He's... an AMERICAN!


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 30, 2008)

"What if he is? Is there something wrong with being a Muslim in this country? The answer is 'No. That's not America.'" Colin Powell.

http://www.livescience.com/culture/0810 ... icans.html


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 30, 2008)

Robobino @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> In fact, he's even WORST that a Muslim!
> 
> He's... an AMERICAN!



America is a great place, Robobino, you should visit.


----------



## KingIdiot (Oct 30, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> And I'll bet all 23% have a problem with him being Moslem - they don't just think he is Moslem.
> 
> I have a feeling those people aren't the ones who voted in George Bush, not the ones who voted in Ann Richards before him.



he's a mausoleum? Mosaic?.. wha?

sorry.. this is the first time I get to fix YOUR spelling 


that said, Moslem is actually how alot of people used to pronounce it (mohz-lem). When I was a kid thats what was being said in schools, and I used to find it weird that it was spelled so differently in books.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 30, 2008)

Which reminds me of a poem I once heard:
_

There I sit buns a flexin', giving birth to another Texan._


----------



## Robobino (Oct 30, 2008)

artsoundz @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> America is a great place, Robobino, you should visit.



Of course it's a great place. Allah only creates great places.

The problem is the apes that live in it.


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 30, 2008)

Robobino. i'm sure you would agree that the same ignorance you display here is found in your neck of the jungle as well. 

It's just more of same found virtually everywhere on this planet.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 30, 2008)

"Nick, it is Muslim or Moslem?"

I think either one is good.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 30, 2008)

"are you saying he's NOT Muslim?"

I think he's canvas.


----------



## Robobino (Oct 30, 2008)

artsoundz @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> Robobino. i'm sure you would agree that the same ignorance you display here is found in your neck of the jungle as well.
> 
> It's just more of same found virtually everywhere on this planet.


My ignorance of what?...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 30, 2008)

KI wrote:

"This is the first time I get to fix YOUR spelling."

Actually my spelling was okay, but this was wrong (and I went back and fixed it):

"I have a feeling those people aren't the ones who voted in George Bush, not the ones who voted in Ann Richards before him."

Of course I meant they *were* the ones who elected Bush governor, not the ones who voted for Ann Richards. She was great.


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 30, 2008)

Robobino @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> artsoundz @ Thu Oct 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Robobino. i'm sure you would agree that the same ignorance you display here is found in your neck of the jungle as well.
> ...



"In fact, he's even WORST that a Muslim!

He's... an AMERICAN!"

Have I misunderstood? maybe you were joking?


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 30, 2008)

People like calling him muslim even though they know he's african american because they can't use the N-word. Muslim is the covert N word alternative.


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 30, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> People like calling him muslim even though they know he's african american because they can't use the N-word. Muslim is the covert N word alternative.



I hadn't considered that. I think that's a pretty good insight.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Oct 30, 2008)

Rednecks for Obama. :lol: 

That girl is hilarious! And i agree with the redneck who say redneck aren't as dumb as people think they are. At least i think so.

I don't know why i find women from the south attractive but i do... ~o) 

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=dr03WpZdh ... re=channel

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=WxymuRFJg ... h_response


----------



## Fernando Warez (Oct 30, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> People like calling him muslim even though they know he's african american because they can't use the N-word. Muslim is the covert N word alternative.



They think he's Muslim because of a dissinfo campaign by the right wing media in America...


----------



## david robinson (Oct 30, 2008)

hi,
who cares?
anybody would be better than who you've got now.
DR9.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 30, 2008)

[quote:33a33433aa="Fernando Warez @ Thu Oct 30, 2008 11:16 pm"][quote:33a33433aa="choc0thrax @ Thu Oct 30, 2008 8:54 pm"]People like calling him muslim even though they know he's african americaòšv   ‰ôäšv   ‰ôåšv   ‰ôæšv   ‰ôçšv   ‰ôèšv   ‰ôéšv   ‰ôêšv   ‰ôëšv   ‰ôìšv   ‰ôíšv   ‰ôîšv   ‰ôïšv   ‰ôðšv   ‰ôñšv   ‰ôòšv   ‰ôóšv   ‰ôôšv   ‰ôõšv   ‰ôöšv   ‰ô÷šv   ‰ôøšv   ‰ôùšv   ‰ôúšv   ‰ôûšv   ‰ôüšv   ‰ôýšv   ‰ôþšv   ‰ôÿšv   ‰õ šv   ‰õšv   ‰õšv   ‰õšv   ‰õšv   ‰õšv   ‰õšv   ‰õšv   ‰õšv   ‰õ	šv   ‰õ
šv   ‰õšv   ‰õšv   ‰õ šv   ‰õšv   ‰õšv   ‰õšv   ‰õšv   ‰õšv   ‰õšv   ‰õšv   ‰õšv   ‰õšv   ‰õ


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 30, 2008)

"I don't know why i find women from the south attractive but i do..."

Because every one of them has a pulse.

Is anything else important?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 30, 2008)

"People like calling him muslim even though they know he's african american because they can't use the N-word. Muslim is the covert N word alternative."

Actually I think it's a blatant Sand N-word alternative, Choc. They think he's a terrorist. There were pictures of him with a turban or something going around the internet.


----------



## Robobino (Oct 30, 2008)

But what difference does it make?... Most racial issues can be fixed in Photoshop...

The only thing that can't be fixed, is the widespread feeling that America has become a burden to the civilized world.


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 30, 2008)

when I said you should visit, I meant to do JUST that and please make it a short one.


----------



## Robobino (Oct 30, 2008)

It's basically the same message the Iraqi people have been sending you for the past few years...


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 30, 2008)

not to me, fool


----------



## Thonex (Oct 31, 2008)

david robinson @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> hi,
> who cares?
> anybody would be better than who you've got now.
> DR9.



Not true. 

Consider Palin.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 31, 2008)

Robobino @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> But what difference does it make?... Most racial issues can be fixed in Photoshop...
> 
> The only thing that can't be fixed, is the widespread feeling that America has become a burden to the civilized world.



Without America there wouldn't be a civilized world. The fact that we stumble and the rest of the world tanks is a sign that the rest of the world is far too dependent on what happens here.

We'll be back. Stronger than ever. Sooner than you think. It's still the best nation in the history of the world!

Jose


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 31, 2008)

josejherring @ 31/10/2008 said:


> It's still the best nation in the history of the world!



Respectfully, I beg to differ. There is no best. What makes the US better than say Germany, Japan or Brazil? I'd say there's probably a tie for first place in the top 50 countries.

PS: You do have the best lifeguards, though...


----------



## Thonex (Oct 31, 2008)

My reaction to the thought of Palin as VP or even worse... President:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 31, 2008)

Are you related to Ed by any chance?


----------



## Thonex (Oct 31, 2008)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> Are you related to Ed by any chance?



Why yes.... Ed is my furry brother :mrgreen:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 31, 2008)

As Herr Admin., I just got a message saying someone has checked the Report button in this thread. As far as I can see the only post that could have triggered that is Artz calling Robo a fool, which is in violation of The Rules of Engagement Sect. 121212121223409230923:

Thou Shalt Not Engage in Personal Attacks on a Fellow Member.

Therefore I'd respectfully ask that this practice be refrained from. Apart from that, Artz, I think you misunderstood the tone of Robo's post - he was injecting caustic humor.

If I'm wrong and it was the Halle Berry picture that triggered it, then that report itself is in violation of some other obscure statute, which says that pictures of Halle Berry in a bikini are much better than a car in a bikini:


----------



## Fernando Warez (Oct 31, 2008)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> josejherring @ 31/10/2008 said:
> 
> 
> > It's still the best nation in the history of the world!
> ...



Actually, i think she's British. At least her mom was if i remember correctly our last night together. :wink:


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 31, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> As Herr Admin., I just got a message saying someone has checked the Report button in this thread. As far as I can see the only post that could have triggered that is Artz calling Robo a fool, which is in violation of The Rules of Engagement Sect. 121212121223409230923:
> 
> Thou Shalt Not Engage in Personal Attacks on a Fellow Member.
> 
> ...



Nick- that was uncalled for. First of all- I never call someone a fool if they hadnt deserved it. Second of all- Robo's post was removed after he called Obamas mother a"white(nword)". To be clear- he used the actual word. And it went even further.It was by far, the most blatant offensive post ever here.

So back off and pay attention.


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 31, 2008)

Robobino @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> But what difference does it make?... Most racial issues can be fixed in Photoshop...
> 
> The only thing that can't be fixed, is the widespread feeling that America has become a burden to the civilized world.




Robo- care to post what you edited out later? Anything you want to say?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 31, 2008)

Whoa whoa whoa. Overreaction and misunderstanding.

This morning I staggered into my office and read an email reporting that someone - I have no idea who - objected to a post in this thread. So I took a look and saw nothing other than you calling him a fool and the picture of Halle Berry.

It should be pretty obvious from the size of my reaction - which I think is as mild as it gets and in proportion to your having called him a fool (not exactly a big deal) - that the other post had vanished into thin air and I never saw it. He is indeed a fool if that's what he posted, and of course I wouldn't have said anything to you had I seen it.

So my apologies, but I really can't pay attention while I'm sleeping - which is what I generally try to do at night.


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm sorry as well. When I read Robos words ,it was I who hit the report button and assumed the details were sent as well. 

Nothing gets me hotter than racial/bigot remarks. I get ballistic and need to stay at least 100 feet away from innocent men,women and children.

OK- back to a reasonable world now. ohmmmmmmm....ohmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 14, 2008)

Candid interview with Obama on his beliefs. It's from a 2004 Chicago Sun-Times article: http://blog.beliefnet.com/stevenwaldman ... hleen.html


----------

